# Maryland to ban neoniconoids?



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I will take you up on that bet.
J


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

What we are hearing is he can veto it, but it will go back and get passed. 

"The Maryland Pollinator Protection Act passed again in the House of Delegates as the last step in finalizing the different versions of the bill. The last two weeks the bill went through a process by which the Senate and House worked out the final language and concurred with agreement with a vote in both bodies of the legislature.

We hope Governor Hogan will sign the bill but if he does not, the bill will simply become law. It is not expected that the Governor will veto the bill because it has strong bipartisan support, but he has until May 31 to do so. If he were to veto, the bill would go back to the legislature for a vote to overturn his veto in the 2017 session."


----------



## simplybee (Apr 8, 2016)

Hopefully it gets passed. it sounds like there is a lot of pressure on the governor to sign it - especially since this is becoming a more prevelant issue around the country. the Fish and Wildlife Service is 'phasing out' neonics in 2016 in the pacific region, so that's really hopeful  Maybe if the FWS is taking it seriously enough to implement regional bans, states will realize they ought to get on board.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Read the link and found it's a partial ban. Farmers and veternarians will still be using neonics but the guy next door won't. Whee I feel so partially good.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

aunt betty said:


> Read the link and found it's a partial ban. Farmers and veternarians will still be using neonics but the guy next door won't. Whee I feel so partially good.


Good point. In the grand scheme of things, residential use of neoniconoids is minuscule compared to to farming. It is a feel good measure that probably won't accomplish much; if it passes.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd be careful and not mention the two very powerful companies whose money is behind pushing the neoniconoids. I did on this site and was practically tied to a stake and stoned.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

stan.vick said:


> I'd be careful and not mention the two very powerful companies whose money is behind pushing the neoniconoids. I did on this site and was practically tied to a stake and stoned.


Have thick skin and don't be scared and speak out.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

missybee said:


> We hope Governor Hogan will sign the bill but if he does not, the bill will simply become law. It is not expected that the Governor will veto the bill because it has strong bipartisan support, but he has until May 31 to do so. If he were to veto, the bill would go back to the legislature for a vote to overturn his veto in the 2017 session."


Don't count your chickens before they hatch. Are you proactive in defense of the bill, or are you sitting on the sideline thinking that it is a done deal? Don't let your dreams become dreams.


----------

